# Ant Problem



## Taylor (Jul 1, 2008)

What is the best thing to use for an ant problem in my lawn?

We have tried some kind of white powder that you pour on the ants but it didn't seem to work as they are still everywhere and we are afraid of having to walk in poison so is there anything safe to use?


----------



## imported_carl (Jul 2, 2008)

use a magnifying glass


----------

